

Ask HN: Is the source protected for apps built with GitHub's Electron? - ashwin_kumar


======
ashwin_kumar
Slack, Pixate, Visual studio code are built with Atom's Electron. Is the
source really protected? [http://electron.atom.io/](http://electron.atom.io/)

